
DNS lookups can reveal every web page you visit, says German boffin - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/21/dns_records_more_revealing_than_you_think_says_german_boffin/
======
LinuxBender
My solution is a linux router between my home network and the cable modem that
intercepts ntp/dns requests and sends them on over several VPN paths to
different VM's around the country, each using multiple resolvers that are not
google or opendns. It isn't perfect, but my ISP has never seen a single DNS
packet from me.

